# Breeders in New England?



## jasselin22 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I joined the group about a month ago when I put down a deposit for a Vizsla puppy from a breeder in Massachusetts. The litter was born on February 12th, but sadly I just learned the whole litter passed away when they lost power during the night in the snow storm last weekend. The mother and litter were kept in a whelping pen in their barn. I am devastated. 

So, I am looking for any reputable breeders in New England that anyone might know of.

Thank you!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

jasselin22 said:


> ... the whole litter passed away when they lost power during the night in the snow storm last weekend. ...


OMG - how sad! I'm in Mass - I wonder if I know the breeder who lost the pups. Who is it?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So many hopes and dreams are put into a litter, the breeder has to feel horrible.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

I sent you a PM. Let me know if you didn't get it for some reason. I know of a pup that is available now, depending on what type of dog you want (see PM).

Thanks,

Nate


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

That is awful. To be honest, I can't imagine why these pups weren't being kept inside the home, especially knowing what the weather has been like this winter. 

You can reach out to the VCCNE and they can point you in the right direction. http://www.vccne.net/index.html


----------



## jasselin22 (Jan 17, 2015)

The breeder is in Assonet, MA. I know they have bred other breeds, but this was actually their very first Vizsla litter. I really can't believe they were left out in the barn during that storm either. They have another Vizsla litter due at the end of March, but I think I am just going to move on to another breeder. The situation is just too heartbreaking.


----------



## ghentheath (Jul 26, 2014)

If you are willing to travel, we have gotten both of our dogs from a breeder in Maine that I would recommend.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree that you should move on to another breeder. Find a breeder who is dedicated to breeding vizslas. You will probably pay a little bit more, and may have to answer a few more questions, but it will be worth it.


----------

